# Checkerboarding foundationless hive



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

PatBeek said:


> .
> 
> *I also added a super.
> 
> ...


Great video, Pat. I always enjoy watching your updates. Keep up the good work!

Russ


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Litsinger said:


> Great video, Pat. I always enjoy watching your updates. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Russ


 I really appreciate the kind words and taking time out to watch my stuff.

And, as always, I appreciate any constructive criticism. 

.


----------

